# Polymer clay



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Anyone working with PC? 

I scored a huge box of PC this week at a garage sale, so I went searching for some ideas on how to use it. Came across this and it just made my jaw drop, not to mention a slight drooling on the keyboard.  

For those working in PC................................
http://cs.beadandbutton.com/bnbcs/photos/magazine/default.aspx?PageIndex=1


.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

I sculpt OOAK (One Of A Kind) Equine, and fantasy art dolls. I sell them on eBay or from my website.
What is the brand name of your clay... is it white sculpey or a colored sculpey/fimo/ or another brand?
There are different usages for the different clays, and they can act quite different from another.
Feel free to go to my website if you would like to see how I use "Super Sculpey" or "Cernit" or "Pro-Sculpt". Those are the three clays that I use.
If you have any questions... let me know! ^_^

http://www.cricketscreations.com/galleries.asp

Cricket


----------



## gracegarden (Mar 30, 2007)

Check this out! You'll never be bored again!
http://www.polymerclaycentral.com/masterindex.html#lessonsprojects


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Cricket,

First, I have to say, "WOW". Checked your website and your work is beautiful.

Now that we have that out of the way, the clay I picked up is Primo. I've done some work with it before, mostly jewelry (pendants, beads). I've also worked with Crayola Air-Dry Clay which I like, no baking and smell. LOL

Looking into Apoxie Clay, like the idea of the porcelain like finish, again without baking.

It's fun working with the different mediums making jewelry, nothing on your level of talent, but fun.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

gracegarden said:


> Check this out! You'll never be bored again!
> http://www.polymerclaycentral.com/masterindex.html#lessonsprojects


Lot's to be seen there, thanks for the link.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Cricket, Your stuff is amazing. It looks so lifelike. You are an artist with great talent. I imagine you sell a lot of it. Great work
Joanie


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you all! *blush*

Primo is a pretty good clay. I believe it's from Germany... not too sure. You can use it for figures, jewelry, or whatnots! It's limitless what you can do with clay! I've let my kids run loose on white Primo... they made themselves all kinds of doll house items... spoons, chairs, you name it! Fun stuff!

Make sure that if you paint your work... to use acrylics. Enamels will react with the clay and cause your work to become sticky! <--- speaks from experience! Also.. you can sand, chisel, and glaze your work for added effects!

Here's some links of other polymer clay forum sites that will help you with any tips and tutorials...
www.ooakguild.com
www.ooakdollart.com

Have fun with it!!!!! Maybe even post a picture up here showing us what you made with your new clay!

Cricket


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

While surfing around for some ideas to use the clay, I came across this poly clay artist. 

Now I have a question, for those in the know.  

Did he use a mold to make this bowl? I have several ruffled/wave bowls in glass. I'd like to try making one in clay, like this ..............................
http://www.akrobiz.com/polymer_clay/i_59.html

Just make thin sheets and apply? Or ?


.


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

It looks like he did what the bead makers do and made a "Cane" with the pattern... then used a pasta machine or something similar to make a "sheet". Then he probably used a bowl or something to shape and form it.

Just my thoughts...

Cricket


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

This is a little off subject, but I just wanted to add about Crickets work, She does a fantastic job, and you won't meet a nicer family than her and her kids. I was lucky enough to get some of her prints that now have a place on my living room wall. ( I won after we all had a fight over who got them in their room :shrug: ) Great work!!


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL! I'm so glad that they have a wonderful home!!!!! 

And Thank you for the compliments!!!!! ^_^ 

Cricket


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Uhh, not to get off our train of thought here (I agree by the way, Crickets work is magnificent!), but has anybody seen the rattlesnake "Camoflauge" project under sculptures on the "http://www.polymerclaycentral.com/m...lessonsprojects"? I thought it was so cool! I'm adapting it and covering a switchplate with a similar rattlesnake. Same idea, different snake. Mines not nearly as good, of course, but I just needed to try! The "MaryL" who came up with it has a website, check out the camoflague gallery! This is her website: http://www.marylexhibit.com/


----------

